

Cameron's porn ban coming into effect? - ifross
http://imgur.com/wnKGH9u
David Cameron was pushing to block porn by default in the UK. I live in London and my internet has been down for the last 48 hours (I am with Sky Broadband).<p>This is the first screen that I have been presented with after being reconnected. After all the recent news (NSA saying they will discredit people with their porn habits) is it too far-fetched to think this is part of a government scheme?
======
salient
So what's the difference between the PG - suitable for everyone, mode, and "I
don't want any online protection"?

You'd think they are one and the same thing, but it doesn't sound like it. The
PG stuff is still filtered? Because if that's the case, I fear most people
will only choose one of the 3 main modes, but will still get their Internet
filtered (say for stuff like TPB, or Snowden leaks, or whatever).

~~~
ifross
This is what PG blocks: Social networking Online gaming Cyber bullying
Pornography and adult Suicide and self harm Weapons, violence, gore & hate
Anonymizers, filesharing & hacking Drugs and criminal skills Dating Phishing,
malware & spyware

If you choose "I don't want any protection" then it gives you the choice of
what filters you want

